# Rolltext / Abspann in After Effect,s wie Ruckelfrei erstellen?



## Hansen01 (20. Januar 2011)

Hi zusammen,

gibt es in After Effects CS5 die Möglichkeit einen Filmabspann ohne rückeln zu erstellen
und wenn ja wie?
Habe das bei einem recht kurzen Abspann so gemacht, dass ich eine Textebene,
die wesentlich höher als breit ist von unten nach oben durchs bild fahren ließ. Im Hintergrund befindet sich eine Grafik.

Nach dem Rendern ruckelt der Text sehr Stark, ausgespielt in ProRess 422 / Frame Rate 50. 
Qualität steht auf Beste. Auflösung 1920 x 1080.

Schieben des zweiten Keyframe führt auch zu keinen erfolg.
Wie kann ich erkennen ob z.B. Pixel Motion wirklich aktiv ist.

Ich weiß, so etwas wurde schon total oft hier im Forum behandelt, doch habe ich keine ausreichende Hilfe gefunden.


----------



## Nico Graichen (20. Januar 2011)

verschoben

Bitte darauf achten, wofür die Inbox da ist!


----------



## meta_grafix (21. Januar 2011)

Moin,

wahrscheinlich ruckelt es nach dem Rendern weil dein System es nicht ohne Ruckler abspielen kann, zu schwach? Full HD mit 50p ist schon eine Ansage.

Gruß,

Andreas


----------

